# Stitch Era Universal Question



## joshprewitt (Aug 2, 2009)

I am as new to embroidery as you can get, and ordered the Stitch Era Universal software to start learning and be able to do lettering etc. 

First of all, I'm amazed that this is free - it seems like incredibly powerful software... I just need to learn how to use it!

My questions right now is about adding a vector file. I have Illustrator CS3 but do not have Corel Draw. When I try to add a vector I see the option for .ai files and I can select a .ai file, but when Stitch Era tries to open it I get a message that says "There's no CorelDRAW compatible version installed" Is this a function that only the paid version can do? Do I really need Corel Draw AND Illustrator to make this work? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Josh, 
The AI "interpreter" actually works through Corel. No problem though.... In illustrator, you can export your file as a WMF or EMF. If you you save the files, then import them throught the vector import, you will be able to use what you've created in Adobe. 

Ian


----------



## joshprewitt (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent! Thank you! And btw, thanks for getting the software out so fast too!


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

joshprewitt said:


> Excellent! Thank you! And btw, thanks for getting the software out so fast too!


To add to what Ian said, you don't need to Corel to do the vector conversion backwards, that is, to turn stitches into vector, then save it to EMF.

Or, once you have the vector art on the screen, you don't need Corel either to auto digitize it or apply Art To Stitch.

It's only to load an AI or CDR directly on the screen that you'll need Corel installed.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

Daniel, hi I have a toyota 830, I down load Stitch Era Universal but I can get it to communicate, on the last step it stops responding, how can I fix this problem?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Alfdouglas,
Are you having issues downloading the program itself or the stitch file to the machine? Can you discribe what you mean by "not responding"?


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

"The stitch file to the machine". The program stops working at the step that sends to the machine, right after you press send.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

alfdouglas said:


> "The stitch file to the machine". The program stops working at the step that sends to the machine, right after you press send.


Try to export a DST to the desktop. Next, drag that file onto the transfer media or drive that connects to your machine. Normally when you expor a machine file Stitch ERA also exports an extra file(stitch explorer) that if put on the same drive as the machine will confuse it.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Try to export a DST to the desktop. Next, drag that file onto the transfer media or drive that connects to your machine. Normally when you expor a machine file Stitch ERA also exports an extra file(stitch explorer) that if put on the same drive as the machine will confuse it.


Thanks, but still not acepting the file and is only 203 stitches..
One more, the design is dst and on this box it say NET548.DSG 
Design: NET548. dsg
stitches: 203
estimated time left: BLANK


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

DSG is the native outline file. Instead of "saving", click where it says "export to machine file". Hope this helps.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

I Send and I receive a window that say "send to embroidery machine...
next: send design by e-mail


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

In universal?
You cannot send directly to a machine with SEU. Did you try to export?


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

The only export is on the save file: Export as embroidery machine format, but this only saves it to the computer.
on the Start Wizard
Open
save file
import ... but is lighter then the rest so I cant do nothing on this one
print
send
infocard
preferences
close


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

alfdouglas said:


> The only export is on the save file: Export as embroidery machine format, but this only saves it to the computer.


Yes that's the one. "The send to machine" feature is only available in the paid for versions and will only work if you have the compatable hardware.

For support, go to the yahoo group. The link for that and other resources are available on the home screen of your software.


----------

